# Looking for help and recommendations



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

In August of 2012 I woke up after a night out eating and drinking to an upset stomach. It didn't hurt but felt full and I had D. I didn't think much if it until after the weekend when I went on a business trip and ended up spending my trip in the hotel with horrible pains in my abdominal section and horrible D. The day I flew back home my abdominal region felt on fire and I continually felt uncomfortable (like I was carrying a watermelon in my lower abdomen region). Long story short, I was freaked out and went to my doc after a week of it. My family doc said I had a virus and because I continually ate regular good choices, it was flaring up. He said go on a bland diet and you should feel better. I did that and another week goes by, no more extreme pain, except in the morning, but still daily D and feeling like watermelon is stuck in my lower abdomen. I couldn't take it so I went back to doc. He ordered blood test, pelvic and abdominal ultrasound and a trip to a gastro. Gastro said ultrasounds look fine and so do blood tests. He ordered stool samples which also came back fine. He said next step is to have a lower GI scope done. I had this scheduled but before the date came, I started feeling better, so I didn't get it done. I didn't realize it, but I now know I was feeling better because I started taking Percocet. I realize this because I just recently stopped taking Percocet and I now have all of the same symptoms. This is a year later.

-feeling full and lots of pressure in lower abdominal area all day
-Daily D, but stops around noon

I am at the point where I'm ready to go back to Percocet, but it took so much to come off them, I really don't want to go back. I don't know what else to do though. I am so uncomfortable by the evening from fullness and pressure I don't want to do anything. It's hurting my social and family life.

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats on getting off of the Percocet! Now how about giving calcium carbonate a try? See the first page of this thread for the instructions on how to take it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Would you be allowed to try Imodium? It has the constipating side effects of the opiate pain meds without the central nervous system effects.

Generally for studies with IBS taking it 2X a day (start low and see how much you need to control the diarrhea) once in the evening and then a morning dose works better than trying to chase the diarrhea (taking only if it hits) or taking it just once a day.

Peppermint can also help with the pain discomfort as can prescription antispasmodics.


----------



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Kathleen!

I have tried immodium, but not for longer than a few days. It does help get rid of D but I don't feel like it does anything for the full/pressure feeling I have all of the time. Maybe I haven't tried to get past the initial few days of taking it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is mostly for the D, which is why I added maybe trying the peppermint to see if that helps more with the discomfort, sometimes an antispasmodic will do that.

Sometimes probitoics help with that bloated feeling, and there is the low fodmap diet as well to reduce gas.


----------



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks again!

I am going to try to calcium and low FODMAP diet. If that doesn't help, I think I'm going to have lower GI scope done and go from there.


----------



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Kathleen! I just saw my doctor for the pressure and he prescribed Levsin. Is that something that could help with the pressure in abdominal area? Any experience? Thanks


----------

